# I don't think I can afford to CD my newborn



## DreamsInDigital

After going over my budget again and again, I've come to the realization that in order to survive my maternity leave, I can pretty much give up the hope of cloth diapering my newborn in November. I just can't do $200 or $300 up front no matter how much it will save me in the long run.







Otherwise I'd have to go back to work after 6-8 weeks rather than 6 months. I'm beginning to wish I'd never bought my car.


----------



## ChristiansMomma

Don't worry! You don't have to spend it all up front.







I bought a few diapers every month until my little Zoe was born.

You have to remember you can resell them after your baby grows out of them and buy the next size up







You can't do that with sposies.


----------



## LoveBaby

You can totally cd your baby..and on much less than $200 - $300! Do you have a sewing machine, or someone who can lend you one? You can make yourself a stash of prefolds from old t-shirts, flannel sheets and wool soakers from old sweaters. You could also get great deals on prefolds from granitesmith on ebay. Actually..you could find some great deals on used prefolds on ebay as well. A lot of times I've seen "starter stashes" that include prefolds, snappis, pins, and an assortment of covers for around $100. You can get prorap seconds from the company for $4

3 doz infant pf's would be about $50
4 nb prorap $16
4 small prorap $16
2-3 snapppi's $6
small used aristocrat $10 or so on the TP

And as your babe grew, you could resell the infant pf's to size up to either reg. or premiums. And re-sell the NB proraps to size up to smalls and mediums. A small aristocrat would fit for a long time and would work great for overnight. You could make yourself some fleece liners from $1 yard microfleece at walmart

Frugal Diapering

You can still do it mama!!

ETA: Granitesmith


----------



## JoAida

If you are willing to do prefolds and PUL covers, you could pull it off for less than that. www.naturalbabies.com has a package that has 3 dozen prefolds and 6 covers for less than $90. There are others out there with great prefold packages. Remember, too, that doing disposables, you are going to be spending over $20 every two weeks (that's a jumbo pack and wipes-what I was spending when we were doing disposables). Lots of WAHMs do layaway, and if you can start putting back some money now, you will have a good part of it by November. Watch the TP for used infant prefolds and covers. You will find a lot of great deals that way. Start now!

You can do it, maybe not "hyena", but it can be done, and WILL save you money.


----------



## mama*marina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristiansMomma*
Don't worry! You don't have to spend it all up front.







I bought a few diapers every month until my little Zoe was born.

You have to remember you can resell them after your baby grows out of them and buy the next size up







You can't do that with sposies.

This is what I did, and it worked great!

Infant prefolds are pretty cheap (new or used), and work wonderfully! Those were the main part of my stash, and I had a handful of cute fitteds.

You can get covers used for a great price as well.

Another option might be doing layaway at one of the WAHM's stores.


----------



## mamangazelle

I'm not sure if this is ok to offer, but i live in Montréal, near the bummis store, where they sell seconds (working perfectly, I can't find what's wrong with them) for 1/2 the price. I can get you bummis nylon pants (I loved them for my newborn) for 3$ each. If you have paypal, I can buy them for you, and I will ship them to you for free. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## ~Megan~

But over that time period disposables will cost so much more. I'd look for used diapers on the TP or ebay. At a resale shop in town I once got 2 dozen prefolds for $15 and they were new.

Perhaps if family members want to buy you gifts you can tell them you need diapers.

And if you really want to save money you can try EC.


----------



## Stayseeliz

We're hoping t get pg soon and my plan is to do covers and infant pf's to save money..When people ask me what I want as a baby gift..MIL and my mom and friends always get me something with each baby I'm going to ask for money to buy diapers..I already have a boy and girl so all the clothes are taken care of..So I want my shower gifts to be diapers..You can do it!! Don't give up!


----------



## Spark

Cloth diapering doesn't have overly expensive. You can buy seconds (Like ProRap seconds are $3), buy used or borrow from others. Remember, you only need one size at a time.









Here's my fav diapering newborn page... plus the phone number for ProRap seconds http://diaperpages.com/newborn.php

Best wishes! I hope to see you around here more often!


----------



## Aurora

mama! You have some time to work with. I agree with everyone else. Infant prefolds are soooooo sweet! I love mine!







They are cheap, easy to wash, dry fast, look _adorable_, and no elastic to leave red marks. Prefolds are my favorite diaper!









My children(when they were old enough to let me know)have preferred them to fitteds. My dd refused to wear fitteds when she was a toddler. My ds will wear fitteds if we put one on him but if we ask him to get a diaper he always chooses a prefold.









You have gotten some great links, and the TP is a great place to look too!


----------



## HokieMum

Mamangazelle that is such a nice offer! The OP should take her up on that! We love our Bummis and that has always been our workhorse. When nothing else fit Paige, her Bummis SIWWs with either a hemp flat or tri-folded ubcpf got us through.









Paige's first few months were spent mostly in BUmmis wraps with a prefold as a soaker...I am pretty sure 5 wraps, 2 doz ubcpfs and 6 hemp flats cost us about $100.

(We used hemp flats sold as "large trifold pocket stuffs" by cutestclothdiapers on ebay for about $8 for 6!!!)


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamangazelle*
I'm not sure if this is ok to offer, but i live in Montréal, near the bummis store, where they sell seconds (working perfectly, I can't find what's wrong with them) for 1/2 the price. I can get you bummis nylon pants (I loved them for my newborn) for 3$ each. If you have paypal, I can buy them for you, and I will ship them to you for free. PM me if you are interested.

Very sweet offer!








Mama.....you can do it! All these suggestions are great! So is that frugal dipe site!


----------



## daekini

I hope you'll find a way to make this work for you. It really can save you money...
Whole family Market has a pkg with 12 preemie pf, 24 infant pf, 2 snappis and 6 covers for $80, and they offer layaway!!









http://www.wholefamilymarket.com/New...kage-p-78.html


----------



## AngelBee

What a group of great mamas!









I really love you guys!


----------



## AngelBee

Everyone should send her a pm.


----------



## Cullens_Girl

glad this is working out for you. Good luck momma!


----------



## rainbowmoon

I crochet our soakers, but I hear the LTK pattern is really easy. (I think it's around $10 or so) www.littleturtleknits.com


----------



## Aurora

nak

I second the LTK soaker pattern. I knit all of my baby's soakers/pants. It saves a ton of money!


----------



## AngelBee

I love this thread!


----------



## Carolinamidwife

I have hear the Warm Heart Woolies pattern is SUPER easy and fast.









I PM'd you.


----------



## kavamamakava

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jenniebug*
PM me I have a few nb items I can send ya









Is Rhiannon already out of her small stuff?


----------



## Finnzoo

Here are some free patterns for you.

http://www.birdcrossstitch.com/soakers/pattern/
http://www.birdcrossstitch.com/organ...woolpants.html
http://diapershop.com/freelinks.htm
http://www.angelfire.com/biz/mothers.../patterns.html
http://diaperpages.com/soaker.php


----------



## TRIBE

Hey Nip







)

She is out of her nb and many of her smalls, depending how the sizing runs on some of the dipes







She has these chubby thighs that just don't stop! I







it!

How is Amelie?


----------



## Danahen

Have you checked out Miracle Diapers ?


----------



## tippytoes26

I'll admit that I didn't read all the replies.. just a few.. but I totally don't understand what you are saying.. your logic is flawed.

You will need some kind of diapers.. a dozen diapers a day for a newborn and at about the same number of wipes. So, small disposable diapers and wipes will cost you, even with the cheap ones, at least $70 a month. At least, that's what it costed us and we used store brand for the first month of my dd's life. For three months, that's $210 or more (I can't even begin to tell you how many diapers we threw away that she peed or pooped in before we even got it taped shut and that's on top of the dozen legitimate diapers getting worn for an hour). I don't know what size your baby will be, but my daughter work infant prefolds and small wraps for nearly five months... so, that would be $350 in disposables.

But, for less than $80, you can get a nb basic pacakge from natrualbabies.com that has 3 dozen prefolds and six wraps, add a couple of snappis to that and pay for shipping. I just don't get how $80 is too much but spending $200-$350 on disposables for the same stage is even comparable. Yeah.. the $80 has to be up front, but if you have even a month before the baby is born, you can come up with that because you'll have to for disposables whe the baby is here anyway.

And, you can turn around and sell your $80 worth of diapers when the baby outgrows them for probably $60. So, your overall diapering cost for that stage would be $20.

if you can't afford to put cloth on your child, there's no way you can afford to put disposables on him or her either. Unless you are VERY good at elimination communication, you have to put one kind of diaper or another on your child and it doesn't make sense that you would choose disposables over cloth based on price.

I also don't get how not spending $200 up front is going to keep you at home for an additional 4.5 months? Am I just totally cloudy headed today and not understanding what you are saying? (quite possible *L*)

amber


----------



## Starleigh

www.clothdiaper.com has infant prefolds on sale now for $10 a dozen. They're 4-6-4's but with three dozen they should see you from birth to 15lbs or so. Dappi makes nice pull on pants and I think you can get them at target, around $2 a piece. Oh.. and clothdiaper.com sells seconds too, so you can buy the next size up cheap too.

Or.. you could go super cheap and buy five dozen flats for $60 from www.diaperware.com , splurge on a cover or two there, and you have free shipping. Flats can take you from birth to pottytraining.


----------



## mzfern

:


----------



## Leilalu

What a great groups of mamas


----------



## kavamamakava

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jenniebug*
Hey Nip







)

She is out of her nb and many of her smalls, depending how the sizing runs on some of the dipes







She has these chubby thighs that just don't stop! I







it!

How is Amelie?

Amelie's got the chub thighs too. She's wearing Bummis Ms now. I need to put my infant prefolds up on the TP. I still have regulars from Skanda and Nadia, but after 4 years, they are a bit frayed and I could use some new or less used used ones.
Amelie isn't quite as heavy as Skanda and Nadia were and she's longer than they were at this age too. So she doesn't look like a blob with bull dog cheeks. But she's plenty chubby. Click on my sig to see a pic. Any pics of Rhiannon?


----------



## Benji'sMom

Here's a free soaker pattern:
http://www.fernandfaerie.com/freesoakerpattern.html

My mom knitted one for DS and I really like it.


----------



## MamaTT

Flats are so dang cheap and trim and cute on a newborn. I would go for some of those!


----------



## AngelBee

:


----------



## KayleeZoo

Just chiming in to let you know that we've spent over $80 on sposies in the first 3.5 weeks of our baby's life.







I forgot how expensive it is, especially in the beginning when you're going through SO many diapers each day. Part of the reason I got motivated to put him in cloth starting the past few days is $$- I just can't justify the cost of sposies. I agree with all the PP-you can totally do cloth for less than $200, if you don't mind prefolds and wraps. Sposies are gonna cost a LOT more than that, even just in the first couple months. Good luck mama, sounds like you got lots of great advice and offers.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama

I'm so glad you're getting the help you need!














s


----------

